# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Martin Camaj

## macia_blu

Martin Camaj

* * *
Perpara udhtimit ndigjova
Muziken e thermuar nga pikat
e njemije thumbave kepucesh

Dashurija e tingujve te violines
per eren e Jugut digjet mbi ullinj
e zhdeshun. Toka e ndezun leviz
kambet e femijeve rrugaca qe ecin zdathe:
....c'mall per dheun e humbun

E ajo tha "pushoji syte ne mue"
Ne gjijt mes kraheve ngjyregruni
--binjoke te lindur se voni
Prehej edhe njesia amnore

Une do te nisem pa lane shenje
prej anej ku bujta nji nate

* * *
Mbi zgripin e fletes se gjethit
pra se me u rrzue
Nje pike gezon nje cast
Si buza ne buze
* * *
barijt tradhtisht lane shkret bjeshken
per ngohtesine e vrrijeve
Dirgjen shtigjet tuj fole me za te nalte
pune grash e qeshin
me ujin e prronit zhgrehshem tuj u derdhe prej pusi ne pus

Dreni plak coi kryet prej dheut te djegun
e vrejti gjethin e zverdhun 
manej shkoi e u kap me te bijte pune drenushash

I thyem e la dhe ai bjeshken e ndoqi
gazin e prronit teposhte, shigjete zjarmi mergues per vendet e buta, e bar dimni qe kurr ska me e prek
Kur e vrane , barijte i hapen qepallat 
e i pane nder bebza
shume drej tuj pi currila uji
* * *
Para dy shpive balle per balle
ne fundine katunit mbi det
lodrojne djelm e e vasheza
me rrotulla dielli n'prendim

Te dera plaka tregon
per arin e kallzeve
vjetmire
e brumin e ngjeshun
buke vale ne rritje
me gjijte vajzave ne levizje

Mise trupore te brishta
lojtaresh
nguliten ne qiell e shkrihen
ne vizatime paleolite

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*NJE ZOG LENGON*

libri i besimit te shpendeve thote:
cdo zog shtrin krahet e vdes mbi bar,
ndeshkim pse preku kufijte e ndaluem
mes qiellit e dheut.
Nji zog lengon per vdekje mbi bar:
gjethet nder lisa jane zogj e shoke
te pamberrishem
e losin me drite e diell
larg dy gur mullinjsh qe bien
si mbas ligjit njeni mbi tjetrin
pa za.




*NATA E KONCERTIT*

As bora nuk asht e bardhe ne kete muzg.
Gjindja me kambe te randa vrapon
kah dritat e tingullit.
Ne sallen e koncertit edhe diktatoret
marrin vesh masen e instrumentave.
Ndegjuesit veshe-imet mbyllen syte
e kapen currila pullazesh te lashta,
djegje qytetesh e drush te thata.
Ne tempone dyte gzhatshem era
perkuli grurin deri ne toke.
Ne sallen e koncertit edhe dirigjenti
symbyll s'pau tjeter pos tingujsh
te ndezun brenda nji rrotulle terri.




*CKA I DUHEJ ULIKSIT ITAKA PA GRUE*

Malli, deshire e perjetes
e jo mallengjimi, gurgull frymeshkurte
e joshi Uliksin me kthye i kulluem
atje kah ishte nise.Ne ravgime te paskaje
shtjeri edhe te mbramin petk qe kishte 
amzen e pashlyeshme  te vegeve ullini
dhe te duerve te grues.
Shtjeri edhe petka tjera leshi e lini
e fjeti nder  tesha te hueja, Uliksi,
kur harroi amzen.
Homerit s'i erdhi n'goje me thane
perse Penelopa endte per te me duer te veta
petkun magjik te kthimit.
Homeri i perngeshem u kull kujtueshem e tha:
Uliksi e Itaka pa grue-dy krena binjake dhie
me nje bri te thyem: pune e pakryeme.




*GJARPNI E GRUEJA*

Ajo mbrame harroi trupin e vet
zbuluet
e ne megjes e gjeti pikture te varun
ne murin e gjane dhete pashe:
e kqyri e e kqyri dhe u zhduk.
Petkat e saj teren buze detit
me kemishen e gjarpnit mbi gure.
Shterpia tha se vjen prap, ajo,
deri mbasdite.
Mbasdite vone, gjarpni i rrejtun
doli prej nengurit
e iu zgerdhesh vetmise ndersy,
veshi kemishen e vjeter e shkoi
me fjete.




*NDER MIJA TRAJTA IDEJA*

Prej  dite ne dite nji tingull
treqind e gjashtedhete here
prej zgjimi ne zgjim
fryme mali n'pullaz
ose trumcaku lypes meli
ne dritare...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Mbramja në nord*

Eci e eci gjeti blerimin.
Tingujt e kumbonareve lane pishat
e bredhat e shkuen me bujte ne qiell.
Qetsija e syve t´kalter rrokulliset
neper pullaze t´thepisun e bahet
pasqyre e dritave te kandilave
te shekullit t`kaluem.

Eci e eci muzgu me placka ne krah
e para se me hy mbrende,
e uli barren skaj deres tue lane shej
per ta gjete ne terr me nje t´prekun,
para agimit




*Valle Rugove*

Shkyenje qiellin, zurla,
e kaltersia e sferave te nalta
le te bije mbi ne si shi.

Kamba e tupani cajne token e me duer
vrikllojme na shpatat e me duer sutat
ne mal i kapim ne pike te vrapit.

Mos e ulni zanin, kangtare, pse me bie
nder gjuj lodhja e moteve dhe ritmi i ndalun
dyshe m´a ndan krahnorin.





*Nji ditë e ka edhe korbi*

Erdhi nje korb te dheu i bute nen shkrepa.
Ai s´dinte me ndjekun vallet e pllumbave
pale e pale nen hijen e ullive.
E u ruente mos me lshuemun za
mes gazullimit te pergjithshem
per mos me prishe
ritmin e flatrave nder valle.
Kur te e vona pllumbat kthyen ne banesa,
e ndiu vehten korbi pellumb ne shpirt.




*Larg atyne që flasin si unë*

Fishkllin ere nder shelqe te ngime
me ujna prrojesh
veshtoj, te zanafillja, truemje
se si falen dreqit shpirt e korp,
be te forta
mbi gur qiell e dhe.

Jam larg atyne qe flasin si une
sa hana qe bie prej rrezje ne rreze
e pi qumesht n´vedra lanun jashte
per me vu maze.

Hutini i shkambit n´agim
dhe guri n´uje perpijne tingullin
e kuvendit te keq: n´agim
njeriu bekon diellin si une!

----------


## Dita

*Krymbi i mëndafshit*


Fijet e bardha te mendafshit ndahen prej zemres se krymbit qe vdiq vetem ne pallatin mbas malit. Ashte koha e korrjeve: edhe ara xhveshet perpara dimnit plak e jo ma nusja perpara djalit te ri! Ashte koha e pleqnimit me vete.

Nuk jane caqet qe percaktojne kohen, por mosha e njeriut te urte! Rremimi fillon me nje gjalm dy ngjyrash: bardh e zi. Dhe ankohet i urti: askush s´me ndihu te shoh me kohe fillimin e sosjen e fijeve ne gjalm e mbata nen hijen e sendeve. Ne vjeshte kundrova beselidhjen mes jetes e vdekjes prej punevet te pareve mij qe ruenin petkat e mira per mort dhe hynin ne nje vorr brez mas brezi:




*
Diella
(fragment)*

Kudo shkoj marr me vete nje arke me rraqe ne vete te pavlere, e kjo asht i vetmi trashegim qe me lane prindet.
Nje dite tue kerkue dicka ne te, gjeta kutine e duhanit te tim et, ende i vinte era duhan, nje ame aromatike si me i pase ruejte ne doze konserve. Kutine, ime ame e pat perdore shum gjate mbas vdekjes se shojt, kur pat fillue me e pshtjelle nga nji cigare "prej merzie", thonte ajo. Kutine e mbante gjithnje ne gji.
Vizat e shkrolat mbi mademin e bardhe te kutise me lidhin ehe sot me plot kujtime. Lajlat e vizimet ne siprine m'u mbresen ne tru si miset e fytyres se tyne, thom me qellim "fytyres", ne njejes sepse prindet e mij ne kujtesen teme kane nje fytyre te vetme. Ato gresa ne metal paraqesin ne kujtese edhe fajet e te dy paleve, ne nje ane, e te mia, ne tjetren.
Nese nuk i kam dashte sa duhet prindet (mire qe ka nje emen te perbashket per te dy!) asht faji i sime ame. Une per ate isha vetem i biri i tim et i cili duhej rrite e ba i zoti i vetes, posepo, por kryekreje per te mbajte Plakun. PLAKU ose KY, dmth im ate ishte per te shtylla e familjes, dikur lulja e djelmise e sot burrnija e bujaria e mishnueme dhe ma i urti njeri ne bote, andaj fjala e tij duhej cue ne vend me cdo kusht!
Ne mbramje, posa im ate hynte ne deren e kurtit, ime ame hopte ne kambe as me qene ajo pesembedhete vjece: - Qe, erdh - peshperiste tue me shty ne krah. - Coja fitulin kandilit qe te shohe shpine e ndritun pse nuk a tue hi ne shpelle, por ne plang te vet. Largoje shkamin prej rruge, ndersa une po qes ujin e nxehte te lahet kambesh...
Kambet mandej ia lante ajo!
Shpesh me binte ne sy si ajo e ruente kafshaten ma te mire per mundimcarin e shpise.
Njiqind here me ka shkue mendja me i vjedhe drate e telyenit ne magje, nda mb'ane per tim et. Kurr nuk e harroj, tue ndeje rreth votre, i pata kundershtue per te paren here tim et.
Mire - me tha ai - flasim ma vone.
M'u avit, me mori librin qe isha tue e lexue dhe nisi me i sjelle faqet ne menyre nenvleftesuese, si t'ishte libri im nje sendegja si loder. Ishte i acaruem, po e mbante veten:
- Dishroj me kuvende me ty si me nje shoq, por ndoshta nuk kemi me mujte asnjani. Une kam vjetet, ti ke shkollen, ti per mue je im bire, une per ty malok. Nen plot raste qesh nen mustak per padijen time, per shembull, kur para disa vjetesh pata shikue librin tand, a te bie ndermend?
"Po, ti me pate ra shpute dhe, sigurisht, te kujtohet se nuk t'i pata idhnue. Bile, te lypa te falun, nese kujtohesh".
"Ma bane edhe ma zi kur me lype te falun... Ne familje nuk lypet te falun: skjarojme fetyren me nji buzqeshje e harrohet gjithcka... Por a mundesh me me thane pse pate qeshe?"
"Shikoshe librin e sjellun per se mbrapshtit..."
"E disha se ishte per se mbrapshtit. Deshta me te provue se cka ban ti. A nuk e ke pa kur une e qes firmen me emen e mbiemen ne leter kur e do puna? I njoh te gjitha germat por s'mundem me i lidhe si gurt apo tullat ne mur".
Bante nji gaz te keq tue picrrue syte. Ne ate levizje buzesh, zbulova se atij i vinte keq qe me kish dhane rrugen e shkolles. "Une e kam fajin qe me doli djali dore", do te kete thane me vete.
Ne ate moment edhe une jam kujtue se kisha humbe pergjithmone miqesine e shokun ma te afert qe mund ta kisha pase ne jete.
"Shiko ketu, kjo nuk asht zeja ime. Sa per kaq, bane se nuk dij send ne kete pune, sall fjalet e mia mos i ban n'asgja. I riu si veriu, beson gjithmone ne vedi. Merret vesht: ke kendue plot libra e storina, por une kam pa e ndie ma teper se ti, a di sa? sa ketu e deri ne Stambolle ma teper se ti".
Ai fliste e une veresha kokerr nder sy qe te kishte pershtypjen se jam tue ndegjue me bindje.
Ishte e para here qe e perqendrosha krejt vemendjen ne fetyren e tim et. M'u duk se hyna ne shpirtin e tij e gjeta pjesen e palatueme, t'ashper e te shemtueme te vetes, dhe ketij njeriu i thashe:
- Ma jep doren, lamtumire! Ne keto kater mure ku neper dritare te vogla hyn kaq pak drite, asht mbretnia jote dhe e sime ame. Cdo send qe leviz ketu mbrende duhet te marre fryme si ju, ne te njejtin ritem, por i vetmi pinjuell qe ju lindi e ju rrnoi, dale ngadale tue u rrite, prej djalit u shnderrue ne dashamire, prej dashamirit ne nje te njoftun te larget dhe, per mos me u ba anmik, tash del e tret dikah. Due ajer dhe bote te hapet, pa skaje.
Shum vjet ma vone, para nje pamje dimnore, tue perkujtue vetmine dhe atmosferen e ngushtueme t'atyne koheve, me qene shkepute prej shpirtit keto vargje me nje udobesi te habitshme, ashtu si bie prej peme nje fryt i sterpjekun:

Plepi ka mbete i thate si shtize:
Si fryn tash era ne gardh!
Si loton ardhia e preme me kize!
Si lari te lumi u mardh!

Sa druja u dogj nder votra simjet.

Me fletzen e dushkut na co n'ajer, moj ere,
Na sjell, na pshtjell e qitna njihere
Ne ndoj verri pa dimen.

"Hajt, ve vesh pa i cue turijt. - Me shkundi im ate. - Shoh edhe se ke fillue me i ba n'asgja disa urti e doke, ruejte brez mbas brezi ne trojet tona si malesore si jemi. Para nji jave kje ketu Culi, per Zotin burre per t'u nderue e i mire mjaft! Kur u cue me shkue, nuk e percolle deri te dera. Ti edhe pak e ke me ua dhane doren gjindjes ndejun, si ne Evrope. Kajhere e ve doren ne tamth e pyes: kur djali sot ndrroi keshtu, po nipi? Sigure, ka me i ardhe marre me thane se i nipi i kuj asht. Shkurt, djalo, me duket se si me qene tue shkue me qiri fiket"!
Keshtu ishte puna per se gjalli te prindeve te mij, por kur ata u zhduken, vetmia u dyfishue. Atebote me kaploi malli i ndrydhun me mote ta kthej kohen prape per te jetue nje jete familjare te re, me prind. Fytyra e tyne u zdrit para syve te mij si t'ishin gjalle: ne kujtese lemosha me dashuni te paperjetueme rrudhat e ballit te sime ame, por buza e saj nuk qeshte. Pergdheljet e mia ishin te vona, te palande, mendim qe s'gjen kurrkun fjale, i thate.
Butesia birnore e mirenjohja me shtyne ma vone, mbasi qe rane ne fashe mallengjimet e perflakta, te shkruej:

Dy gjana print me thane kur ishin gjalle:
Poqese shkel ti buken gand,
Coje prej toke, puthe e vene ne balle!
Ndigjo ti djale, pse na jemi pleq.
Kur te rrijsh te votra mbeshtete tue pi duhan,
Mos pshtyj ne zjarm
Mos pshtyj ne drite, se a keq!

Harrova plot sende qe thane print
Plot tjera mesova e dola ndoshta i larm,
Por bijve t'mij une kam me u thane tu'u rrite:
Mos pshtyni ne zjarm,
Mos pshtyni ne drite.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*DITA E MALIT TEM*

Dheu im âsht i përmendun
për humneret e thella
ndër banorët e malit e të fushës
deri në dét. Mbramjeve atjè
ndëgjohet klithma e grizhlës
ndër kthetrat e shqipes e shpirti i sáj
u flijohet hijevet. 
Atje lot drita në sytë e njerzve tash e parë
e epshet s'i njeh kurrkush me emën. 
Shpagimi me gjak âsht, për shembull,
gjarpën nën gúr e gjarpni vetë
na qenka mende femne
nën rubën e bardhë ose të kuqe.

Në muzg atje secili prek ballin e vet
e ndien ndër gishta fillin e jetës
e gëzohet.




*GJAKMARRJA*

Vetmia ka thithë erën e bjeshkës
dhe fije bari as fletë nuk lòt.

Të mnershëm janë korbat e zèz
në pushim mbi qarrat e vjetër
maje mali në vapë.

Mendja e njeriut nën hije shestòn
udhë gjaku
e sosjen e pagjës në mak e vrrî.




*HIJA E LISIT*

Dielli i rá për skîthi lisit të madh
e i zbuloi nën hije eshtnat e njérit
si cokla, si drû.
Hija e tij â e qetë si tis
mëndafshi të zí në faltore.
Gjingallat mbi dega gjimojnë
njiheri në vapë sikur vajtore
me ftyra t'gërvishuna n'gjamë.

Kur dielli don me shkue
hija e lisit rritet e kapet për mal
- gjarpën nëpër rremb:
hija e lisit â e zezë,
hija e lisit na tremb.




*MË FALNI DIÇKA*

Më falni diçkà që më kënaq
si puthja e nanës në ballë;
më gëzoni nji herë
si gëzohet gjethi i njomë në puhí,
më shikoni si hana nëpër rremba
e kam me u falë gjithçka:
mordjen do të puthi ndër buzët e ngrime
dhe në zgavrrat e synit të sáj
do të derdhi lòt.
Avitu, njerí!
Nga palci i urrejtjes dëshiroj me dalë
si bima prej fare në pranverë.




*FILL I GJETUN*

Natën që shkoi u fikën dritat e mbeti
qyteti në terr deri n'agim.

Amvisat kërkuen llampat vojguri
e s'i gjetën në terr.

Në nadje ra dielli e zbeu
faqet e rrokaqiellëve.

Në nadje vrejta rrethin e andrrave
në truell
e gjeta fillin e tretun
në pikën e ndaljes së dritës.




*MOSPËRFILLJE*

Mbas mesnate hana derdhi rrezet
prej majes së shkambit deri në lumë.
Mbasi që u ngi me gjumë
këndon qokthi ndër rreze:
sytë, dy pika uji, ndrisin dhe kanga
pikon në luginë, në terr.

Dikush buzë lumit n'agim gjeti
sqepin e thyem të qokthit e tha:
dam! Kqyre këtë tingull që ra
e plasi në gurë.





*DIMËN*

Flokët e borës ndër grykcat e lisave
e krahnjerri i përjargun ndër degë.
Syni kërkon flakën e fshehtë,
vjedulla strofullin
në gjijtë e rrajëve dhe kujton
ngrohësinë e frymës
nën lëkurën e delës së bardhë.

Iriqi me therra të nguluna n'mish
digjet pa flakë
mbrenda katër ballnave të dheut.




*ATY SI TASH PARA SE ME ARDHË FISET*

Aty si tash pra se me ardhë fiset
ishe
me tambël në plasaritjen e currave
e me themele në ujin e njelmë.
Të dhanë vetëm nji emën: Shkodra.
E të thirrën qytet me kunora
e të hodhën përkrye gur
e hekurat e para.

U zgjove e përgjakun sa herë
e u kqyre në pasqyrën tande.
Me emën grueje u lave ndër ujna
t'lumejve dhe ndeje me petka të reja
në shkamb
e ndritun ballë diellit mbi fusha.




*FRAGMENT*

Niset për gurbet punëtori
me nji copë qielli në krah
e krypë deti në kutia pishe.
Në dorë mban nji bahe
e gur lumejsh në gojë
në vend të bukës.

Rruga i zdrit prëpara
me gaca zjarmi në sy.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

Martin Camaj

*ELEGJI E PARË
*

_Kur kam qenë i këputun
Nga mundi i vjetve të rrëpita sa´i shkamb,
mos të vijë keq ty, Taze, për mue
të shtrimë mbi drrasat e vdekjes,
kingj i ngatuem për fije.
Leni plakat të qajnë mbi mue atë ditë
Për njerzit e vet, vdekë qysh kur.

Edhe nji amanet, moj grue:
Kur vdiq im atë, premë dy qe
me ngimun të unshmit e thneglat e lamit
me grimca buke.
Por unë do të vdes mes njerzve gjithmonë
të ngishëm,
prandaj ndër drekët e mija qitni 
vetëm kafe te idhta.
_


*ELEGJI E DYTË*


_Mbi sukë mes currave të bardhë
ogiçi përtypet fillikat, vetëm.
Dy sy- pasqyrat e mija te votra 
janë thye prej ngritjes dimnore
e fëtyrën teme s´do ta shoh kurr mâ.

Hana mes rêve çan udhën vetëm.
Mbas rêve hija, edhe mbas diellave të 
fikun
udhëton vetëm dhimba eme krahas me të. 
_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

*LARGIMI I POEZISË*

_Sytë ndalen në pikën ku jeta këputet
e mendueshëm mërgoj
në shkretinë e zotave madhështorë.

Trajtë e mrekulleshme, fëtyra jote
ngjyrë mjalte endet në paqyrën e brrakave.

Unë pres diellin e nesërm
e duer drandofillje, tjera,
të më përshëndesin.

Vallet arbreshe
Delet fijet e barit përpara se i këpusin
me dhambë, i ngrohin me frymë.
Edhe kamba e vashëzës lëmon tokën
mandej i lëshon rritmin

Burrat nuk kërcejnë tashti:
dikur i hoqën vigut të luftëtarit të vramë
mbulesën e kuqe,
hynë ndër valle dhe e suellnë n´ajr.
_


*LETËR NGA JUGU*

_Larg në nji tjetër botë jam
e shikoj kah mali :
rêt ruejn majën kujdesëshëm
pse ajo âsht e vetmja mbështetje
e qindresës së tyne në ajr.
Harrova gjithshka, Lule,
në botën e malit e të qiellës
unë pasqyrë e pandame e rêve.
Po të shkruej se këndej 
sa shkambi ka ngjyrën 
e faqeve të rrezituna.
Muret e shpijave janë kështjellë
të rrxueme me frangjija të panjehuna
e njimij sy më shikjonë 
npër to kur parakaloj
në pikë të mjesditës pa hijen teme për bri.

Lule, sonte ndoshta do të bijë
shi i nxhetë në Jug
e nesër do të shoh mes avullit
ylberin e shtrëngatës së kalueme
e atëhere kam me kthye te ti.
_


*PRANVERA 1961*

_Pranverë, sa i bukur pushimi
para syve tu të zgjuem.

S´kam prekun blerim
qyshë se kam lanun Jugun.
(Mbrenda parzmit tem 
fluturojnë mija dallndyshash në kthim.)

Toka s´më njeh tue dalë prej borës
dhe kambët e mija npër të
janë të hueja.

Shoh orizontin : pesha e hapsive
që e mbajta gjithdimnin në krah
shkrihet mbi barë.

Shpresoj se kur të bijë bleta
në lule
kam me i buzëqeshë gjithshkades.
_


*IDILË VERE*

[/i]Shegerti I pemtarit vodhi nji mollë
Dhe bija e furrëtarit tinëz ´i frangjollë.

Në breg të detit djali kafshon në curr
Mollën e vajza frangjollën me turr.

Me kambë në ranë ´i mzat përtypet plot shkumë
E deti me vala lëpin bregun në gjumë.
[/i]


*KTHIMI I VJESHTËS*

_Ngriten prej kodrave balonat e larme,
zotat ulen në lumej.
Këtë verë shfletsova rêt e bilurta
e fletët e tyne m´u shprishen ndër duer.

Ti je endé e vetmja flakë
e vojgurtë në rrasë që jeton në mue.

Korrilat e qiellës janë nisë për Jug :
kambët e mija s´i ndiej npër dhé
në vrap mbas fijeve të mëndashta
që paralajmojnë stinat._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Puhiza

Ju lutem te me thoni a ka bere kush nje studim te mirefillte per vepren e Camajt? Nje shoku im po ben nje detyre kursi per te por nuk di nese ka studime kritike per te.
Mund te me ndihmoni ju?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Puhiza,

Nuk di sa te vij ne ndihme une me kete postim, por po te sjell rezultatet e kerkimit ne google, qe ndoshta i vijne ne pune shokut tend. Por keshilla me e mire eshte te shpenzoje pak kohe ne internet se ndoshta gjen edhe me shume.



Ne faqen me poshte gjen nje artikull te dates 15 dhjetor 2002 te publikuar tek parajsa.com. Martin Camaj ne syte e perkthyesit dhe mikut gjerman Hans-Joachim Lanksch.
Provova ta kopjoja per ta sjelle ketu, por nuk mundesha, ndaj po te sjell vetem linkun:


*KLIKO KETU 1*



Me poshte dicka tjeter nga Robert Elsie. 



CAMAJ, Martin

CAMAJ, Martin 
Albanian novelist, poet and scholar. b. 21 July 1925, Temali, Albania; d. 12 March 1992, Lenggries, Germany. 

Born and raised in the Dukagjin region of the northern Albanian Alps, one of the wildest and most isolated reaches of Europe, C. was fortunate to receive a clical education at the Jesuit Saverian college in the town of Shkodër. In 1948, soon after the installation of the Hoxha dictatorship, he managed to escape from Stalinist Albania to neighbouring Yugoslavia and studied at the University of Belgrade. From there he went on to do postgraduate research in Italy, where he taught Albanian and finished his studies in linguistics at the University of Rome in 1960. From 1970 to 1990 he was professor of Albanian studies at the University of Munich and lived in the mountain village of Lenggries in Upper Bavaria until his death. 
C.'s literary activities over a period of forty-five years cover several phases of development. He began with poetry, a genre to which he remained faithful throughout his life, but in later years also devoted himself increasingly to prose. His first volumes of clical verse, Nji fyell ndër male (1953; a flute in the mountains), and Kânga e vërrinit (1954; song of the lowland pastures), were inspired by his native northern Albanian mountains to which he never lost his attachment, despite long years of exile and the impossibility of return. These were followed by Djella (1958; Djella), a novel interspersed with verse about the love of a teacher for a young girl of the lowlands. His verse collections Legjenda (1964; legends) and Lirika mes dy moteve (1967; lyrics between two ages), which contained revised versions of a number of poems from Kânga e vërrinit, were reprinted in Poezi 1953-1967 (1981; poetry 1953-1967). C.'s mature verse shows the influence of the hermetic movement of Italian poet Giuseppe Ungaretti (1888-1970). The metaphoric and symbolic character of his language increased with time as did the range of his poetic themes. A selection of his poetry has also been translated into Italian by Francesco Solano in the bilingual edition Martin Camaj - Poesie (1985; poetry), into English by Leonard Fox, Selected Poetry (1990), and into German by Hans-Joachim Lanksch, Gedichte (1991; poems). 
The novel Rrathë (1978; circles) has been described as the first psychological novel ever to be written in Albanian. It is the author's most extensive prose work, one which he took fifteen years to write. Agron, a writer and agronomist in post-revolutionary 'Arbenia', is sent to the village of Middle Ripa to report on the arrival of some new tractors. There he becomes enthralled with the haunted history of the mountains after saving the life of the wild and beautiful shepherdess Sose, a personification of the mountain nymphs. The 'circles' of water, fire and blood into which the novel is divided symbolize not only metaphysical and social constraints but also the writer's progress through the mythical heritage of Albania's past towards a new and personal future. 
Among C.'s other literary publications are a volume of verse entitled Njeriu më vete e me tjerë (1978; man by himself and with others), Dranja (1981; Dranja), a collection of self-styled madrigals, Shkundullima (1981; quaking), a collection of five short stories and one play, and the novel Karpa (1987; Karpa), set on the banks of the River Drin in the year 2338, a long prose work which C. preferred to call a parable. General themes which occur in C.'s work are the loss of tradition, loneliness in a changing world, and the search for one's roots. His language is discreet, reserved and trying at times, although the author regarded the term hermetic as coincidental. He relies on the traditional and colourful linguistic fountainhead of his native Geg dialect in order to convey a poetic vision of his pastoral mountain birthplace near the Drin with its sparkling streams and rocky headlands. 
In his Munich years, where C. edited and printed most of his literary works, intellectual circles and his university colleagues in particular were often puzzled and bemused by the linguist who spent much of his time publishing obscure works of fiction in a language nobody in central Europe could understand (and in Geg dialect at that) and for a public consisting of no more than a handful of other Albanian emigrants. C. was an author in exile in every sense of the word and was to remain so until the end of his days. His name remained a taboo in Albania throughout the long years of the communist dictatorship and was never mentioned in public. Indeed until 1991, virtually no one of the younger generation in Tirana had ever heard of him. Nonetheless, he made quite a name for himself abroad as a linguist and as professor of Albanian studies at the University of Munich, publishing numerous works on the history and dialects of the Albanian language and on Albanian folklore. 
Over the last decade, C. has finally begun to receive some of the praise and acclamation he was denied as a writer during his lifetime. Arshi Pipa's monograph on Contemporary Albanian literature (1991), for instance, is devoted almost exclusively to two authors: Ismail Kadare and Martin Camaj. While many critics have been unbounded in their adulation and praise of C. as an author of national significance, initial reception of his works in fact proved very mixed. Many readers were confused and perplexed by the author's hermetic prose, his borderline genres and a literary style quite new to them. Only time will tell if C.'s works can be appreciated by the Albanian public at large, above and beyond initial curiosity. 

FURTHER WORKS: Në hijen e gjarpnit (1991); Pishtarët e natë (1991); Kandili argjandit (1993); Vepra letrare (1996). 

BIBLIOGRAPHY: Pipa, A., Albanica. Special issue dedicated to Martin Camaj = Albanica 2 (1991); Pipa, A., Contemporary Albanian literature (1991) 125-164; Elsie, R., History of Albanian Literature (1995): 680-682; Berisha, A., Vepra letrare e Martin Camajt (1995); Berisha, A. Das literarische Werk Martin Camajs, Dardania, 4 (1995), 165-178. 

ROBERT ELSIE

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Puhiza

Faleminderit Dita..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

TRAJTA

Petk i endun prej nji dore
fund e krye, trajta
e kandshme per sy e veshe.

Trajte e thjeshte e lindun 
nder mundime prej guri,
e pershkueme shtigjesh te parrahuna
me kambe ose patkoj.

Pendel e lehte ne dukje 
po e rande hekur ne peshe,
tingull ose ngjyre
e kthjellet deri ne drite.


ALTER EGO

Nji zezak i verbet 
me nji qen ne mantel lekure
mjedis kalldremit ne qytetin e madh
te USA-s

qendrojne palevize ne kambe.
Njerezia u vjen rrotull
uje rreth nji curri binjok
ne zemer te lumit.

Uje i larme perreth plages 
ne trupin e nji gjiganti.


GJARPIJT E ZEZ
Motiv arbresh

Ne driza jane gjarpijt e zez
e ti je e zhveshun nen diell.
Ne driza jane gjarpijt e zez
e rrijne buze ne buze,
e jeta e tyne asht e bardhe,
e bardhe e bardhe nen diell,
e jeta e bardhe e bardhe,
nen diell e bardhe, e bardhe.

Mjaltezat lagin me mjalte
gurzit e projeve te thata.


KALLNORI APO VETMIA

Dhe, brej e bjeshke randue me bore
e hej akulli.
Bisha n'krahnor e zanun
rri ngusht e fle pa gjurme permbas
me kthetra kthye ne lekure
nen mish.

Gardhi i rrezuem mbi shteg
e qafa malesh perreth
te mbylluna me dhambe ujqish
ne jerm.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Malli për jetë*

Lyp dashuninë e syve të mbyllun,
dy molla të tejpashme
me bërthamë zjarrmi në mes.

Zemra e qindrueshme
Rrok mallin e pamort
E pika shiu bien
Mbi rreshpe të pangishme.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Rilindje*


Dielli herët depërtoi ndër dej!
Si mbas nji cipe të hollë mendimi
E ndriti rrugën tonë nga lindja
E këndej.

Erdhi koha e zgjimit!
Nji rreze e vetme përpara 
Mbi mur
Ndriti dhena tpanjehuna përmbas,
mungullim bimësie e filiza shum
me krena gacash përmaje: rreziqe!




*Vrasja e poetit*


Liria e fshehun mbas vargjeve
Të poezisë
Nuk ishte vetëm:
Para tyne rrishin galue roje
Shpend mishngranës
Me fytyrë njerëzore.

E ti ishe për ta nji bletë
Tue u rropatë ka drita në qelq,
andej kufijve të botës
njerëzore.





*PLEQNIMI ME VETE*


_Tha i urti:
çdonjeni asht nji ngjyrë
e na hije në të 
prej bardh deri nzi._



*Krymbi i mëndafshit*


Fijet e bardha të mëndafshit ndahen prej zemrës së krymbit që vdiq vetëm në pallatin mbas malit. Asht koha e korrjeve; edhe ara xhveshet përpara dimnit plak e jo ma nusja përpara djalit të ri! Asht koha e pleqnimit me vete.
Nuk janë caqet që përcaktojnë kohën, por mosha e njeriut të urtë! Rrëmimi fillon me nji gjalm dy ngjyrash: bardh e zi. Dhe ankohet i urti: askush smë ndihu të shoh me kohë fillimin e sosjen e fijeve në gjalm e mbeta nën hijen e sendeve. Në vjeshtë kundrova besëlidhjen mes jetës e vdekjes prej punëvet të parëve mij që ruenin petkat e mira për mort dhe hynin në nji vorr brez mbas brezi.:
Eshtna ndër eshtna ndër shtresa petkash të leshta!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Gjarpijtë* 


Gjarpijtë u banë gurë nën tokë për ti qindrue dimnit. Shqarthi fle në bigën e shkambit e gjallnon me dhjamë të vet si shumica e njerëzisë që nuk i ngre sytë për të këqyrë si retë e vërshojnë dritën e hanës për të pru terrin mbi ne. Asht koha e pleqnimit më vete. 
Edhe i urti rrëmbehet ndjesish apo nga frika? Ai ul kryet e thotë: e di se nuk jam vetëm, parandjenje, shpirt i lezëm nga frika! Edhe kur lumi të ngrihet akull nën kambë, na do qindrojmë aty te zanafilla. Zemra m'a ndien se nuk do të jem një zog që rrah flatrat vetëm një verë! 






*Zogjtë e mirë e zogjtë e këqij* 


Natën vështruen zogjtë në terr si bymohet shtalpi i gjumit nën dhé. Me thoj e sqepa gërmuen në botë deri në dritë e në agim u ngjall pështjellimi i ideve ndër shpirtën kur panë çapojtë e përgjakun në mishin e huej! 
Zogjtë e mirë që kishin fjetë u zgjuen dhe e zbuluen kërdinë me tmerrën e frikës në sy: u bindën si nata e kish bartë pezull kah drita pa gjak ndër duer! U gëzuen dhe fjalës ankth mandej drita e madhe ia ndërroi tingullin në goj: të pafaj shikuen fytyrat e veta në ujin e kthjellët. 







*Surretënt* 


Surretënt e qepun me sukuj zhgunash vërejnë kah lindja bardhësinë e agimit dhe i kap tmerra! Fshehin duert ndër arna e ulin mbulesën e kresë deri në sy, fare të turpnuem edhe prej vetes: sa të këqij! 
Agimi lind fijesh të gojfilleve mbi karma dhe i zbulon poetit gjasende pa farë rëndësie as me qenë ato visare të ruejtuna nën hinin e moteve! I urti argëtohet e këndon. 
Në vendet ma të nalta surretënt zbardhen para dritës, digjen në vetvete e bahen shkrumb. 
Dielli kullon fjalën prej çdo vështrimi të dyshimtë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Tregim i thjeshtë* 


Due me fluturue mbi bjeshkë me pëllumba, 
i thashë tim-vëllau gjak-nxehtë. 
Sasht ajo punë për ne! 
Skuptov, i thashë, due me shkue ndër këndime. 
Latinishtja  tha  sasht punë për ne: 
mëso gjuhën e gjarpnit ma parë! 

Im vëlla gjak-nxehtë, 
gjashtë vjeç dinte me e ngulë fluturimthi 
bizin në dhé, 
dhetësh  tri pëllëmbë mbi krye thikën 
në drunin e njomë. Si ma njofti menden 
befas nisi të pleqnojë e tha: 
Dy duer na jemi e nji krye, po i ndajmë na punët: 
unë shpatën  ti pendën! 





*Hija* 


Dita u sos në një hije. E hija ngrohet mbas flakës së krandeve ndejë një karrigë të gdhendun në emblemë të përfrikshme. Hija e ndame prej të gjitha agimeve pushon, thëngjill i zi pa zjarm. Hija ska shqise pos pamjen për dritat e ndezuna ndër shpella mbas ballit, zjarme mbas zjarmesh sa yj njeni mbas tjetrit: për dhunë e mendime të këqija! 
Hija ska shqise, vetëm sy për vete! 






*Koha e humbun* 


Udhëtari, njeri i thjeshtë, as tepër i urtë, as poet, ndezi zjarmin e fikun në hinin djegë e përdjegë në votër. Zgjoi tingujt e ujit prej gjumit e preku rrezen e diellit në syzit e bimës në dritare. Diçka ish ndalë në ajër e priste në heshtje si shpatëpër të ra. 
Vetëm atëherë u kujtue se koha nuk kishte kthye bashkë me të në plang.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Leila

*Hoqa Fletën e Librit të Parë*

    Hoqa fletën e librit të parë
    Prej faqes sime dhe mbetën fjalë të paemën.

    Dola jashtë e ndeja në shqimthin e derës
    Dhe vrejta fiqtë e hindit me ferra
    Në vjeshtën time.

    Shpirtënt e rinisë larg korpit endeshin
    Me fleta gjethi pa pushini shullajave.


* Motiv i Vjetër në Kthim*

    Shtatë vasha u çuen peshë
    Kur ngjyra e korbit fluturoi
    Përmbi shtyllën e jetës:
    Sqepi i dukej i verdhë, gati i bardhë
    Mes pendlave të zeza.

    Shtatë vasha u quen peshë
    E u turrën vrap me funda
    Në duer sa qethi mbas korbave
    E vetëm me za i tretën si plafa të murmë
    Nën karmat e vendit tim.

    Po s'erdhët ju, vasha,
    Kur të zbardhen pusat e ujit
    Në lumë përpara agimit,
    Ngurzohen edhe duert e foshnjeve
    Në palare.


*     Retë e Oqeanit*

    Eci krahas me to
    Nëpër ditën e gjatë.
    Aty ku vete
    Asht skaji i kohës së matun
    Me rrahje zemre milionësh
    Në kërkim të nji emni.

    Retë me rrajë thella në det
    Rriten e bahen lisa:
    Ndër gryckat e tyne fantazma
    Konkisdadorësh
    Vjelin pemë.
*

        Fuqia e Konës*

    Ngjyra e verdhë e fletëve
    Shkurtoi dritën në faqe të veta
    E të katundit jugor mbi kodrinën
    Bote së kuqe.

    Para derës rrin Kona
    Me barrën e randë në gji,
    Dashunon rrezet e pemëve të vokta

    Në kanistër
    Para burrit kalamendë gjumi.

    Tjerr Kona në furkë:
    Ngrohtësia e pejve të leshtë shpërtheu
    Prej gishtavet
    E lëvizja e fëmijës në parzëm
    E dridhi në kënaqje të paskaj
*

        Aty si tash para se me ardhë Fiset*

    Aty si tash para se me ardhë fiset
    Ishe
    Me tambël në plasaritjen e currave
    e me themele në ujin e njelmë.
    Të dhanë vetëm një emën: Shkodra.
    E të thirrën qytet me kunora
    E të hodhën përkrye gur e hekurat e para.

    U zgjove e përgjakun sa herë
    E u kqyre në pasqyrën tande.
    Me emën grueje u lave ndër ujna
    T'lumenjve dhe ndeje me petka të reja
    Në shkamb
    E ndritun ballë diellit mbi fusha.
*

        Motiv Arbëresh*

    Në driza janë gjarpij't e zez
    E ti je e xhveshun nën diell.
    Në driza janë gjarpijtë e zez
    E rrijnë buzë në buzë,
    E rrijnë buzë më buzë,
    E jeta e tyne ashtë e bardhë,
    E bardhë e bardhë nën diell,
    E jeta e bardhë e bardhë,
    Nën diell e bardhë, e bardhë.

    Mjaltëzat lagin me mjaltë
    Gurzit e prrojeve të thata.

*
        Drekë Malsore*

    Sot ashtë marrë një gjak.
    Dy plumba lëshuen përdhe një burrë.
    Sot ashtë marrë një gjak.

    Nën tunin e spatës
    Pëlset rrashta e kaut te prroni.
    (Drekë të mëdha po bahen sot!)

    Sot ashtë marrë një gjak.

    Gjama e burrave tërbueshëm
    Përzihet me erën e mishit ndër zjarme.
    E gjethi i Vjeshtës bie i djegun mbi kapuçat e bardhë
    Ndë tryeza, jashtë

    Natë. Në vorrezat mbi kodër
    Tokë e re, hanë e re.
    Ujqit janë ulë prej malesh
    E pijnë gjak në përrue.

*
        Mosha e Qenit apo Ditëlindja*

    Kremtuem gjith natën i ri e i vjetër kohën
    që vdiq e vrame në mue.
    E thanë: askush s'do të lypi gjak
    për të.

    Ajo nuk ishte festë, por drekë!

    Në mëngjes mbas dere qentë
    me sy keqardhës e të butë
    nuk pritshin eshtna, por mue
    me u nisë me ta shtigjeve bri lumit
    teposhtë.
*

        Mbramja ashtë Larg*

    Mbramja ashtë larg
    e ti je atje mbi kodër të blerueme
    ku gurzit që bashin zhurmë
    i përpiu dheu.

    Ti je atje me të bijën e heshtjes
    e me shoqe tjera e mendon për mue.
    Unë jam në detin e tingujve

    e ndër gjujt e mij ndieva
    peshen e tramit tue u ndalue me turr.
    Mandej i lëshova vendin një të vjetri
    e mes tallazit të krahve thashë:
    mbramja ashtë larg e ti andej lumit.

    Heshtja prek qiellin me dorë
    E ti atje mbi kodër të blerueme
    njeh gjurmët e diellit npër qiell.
*

        Lule*

    Sonte më lajmëruen se ka vdekë një njeri
    Prandej jam i trishtueshëm, Lule.

    Dashunia ashtë e vetmja shtyllë guri
    Kur andej gardhit fluturojnë
    Shëgjetat e akullit.

    Dy zemra bashkë janë ma rrufeprojse
    Se dy shpata tu për tu
    Me teha përjashta
    Ideja e sosjes, Lule,
    kur je ti pranë ik si shpend i egër
    andej kah vjen terri.


1925 - 1992

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ifigjeni

MARTIN CAMAJ


(Marre nga botimi dygjyhesh "Me pendlat e korbit te bardhe", te perkthyera ne gjermanisht nga Hans Joachim Lanksch. Cikli ehste botuar ne suplementin letrar FjalA te TemA)


Nji zog lëngon

Libri i besimit të shpendve thotë
çdo zog shtrin krahët e vdes mbi bar,
ndëshkim pse preku kufijtë e ndaluem
mes qiellit e dheut. 

Nji zog lëngon për vdekje mbi bar:
gjethet ndër lisa janë zogj e shokë
të pambërrishëm
e losin me dritë e diell

larg dy gur mullijsh që bien
si mbas ligjit njeni mbi tjetrin
pa za. 


Nata e koncertit

As bora nuk asht e bardhë në këtë muzg. 
Gjindja me kambë të randa vrapon
kah dritaret e tingullit. 

Në sallën e koncertit edhe diktatorët
marrin vesh masën e instrumentave. 

Ndëgjuesit veshë-imët mbyllën sytë 
e kapën currila pullazesh të lashta,
djegie qytetesh e drush të thata. 
Në tempon e dytë gzhatshëm era
përkuli grunin deri në tokë. 

Në sallën e koncertit edhe dirigjenti
symbyllë spau tjetër pos tingujsh
të ndezun mbrenda nji rrotulle terri. 


Nji stinë e humbun

Verës sa nji mëngjes me vesë
nuk ia pau kush ballin simjet
me sy të përlotun të sjellun
kah mali. 

Vjetit nuk i mungon asnji ditë
në kalendar e i dhimbet
e mbramja pikë e dyllit në djegie:
e sotmja ka ndijen e dridhjes
së fletëve të shqemes
para dhambëve të sutës. 


Mospërfillje

Mbas mjesnate hana derdhi rrezet
prej majes së shkambit deri në lumë. 
Mbasi që u ngi me gjumë
këndon qokthi ndër rreze:
sytë, dy pika uji, ndrisnin dhe kanga
pikon në luginë, në terr. 

Dikush buzë lumit nagim gjeti
sqepin e thyem të qokthit e tha:
dam! Kqyre këtë tingull që ra
e plasi në gurë. 



Vdekje  krizëm

Vdekje  krizëm
e nji flete gjethi të thatë,
ku të thom te skaji i dheut
pa krizantema në dorë më prit. 

Prit, dallëndyshë e shtangun
me fletë mbi valë, frymën time

për tu çue në ajër
me pendlat e korbit të bardhë. 


Malli për jetë

Lyp dashuninë e syve të mbyllun,
dy molla të tejpashme
me bërthamë zjarmi në mes. 

Zemra e qindrueshme
rrok mallin e pamort
e pika shiu bien
mbi rreshpe të pangishme. 


Çka i duhej Uliksit Itaka pa grue?

Malli, dëshirë e përjetës
e jo mallëngjimi, gurgull frymëshkurtë
e joshi Uliksin me kthye i kulluem
atje kah ishte nisë. Në ravgime të paskaje
shtjerri edhe të mbramin petk që kishte
amzën e pashlyeshme të vegëve ullini
dhe të duerve të grues. 
Shtjerri edhe petka tjera leshi e lini
e fjeti ndër tesha të hueja, Uliksi,
kur harroi amzën. 

Homerit si erdhi ngoje me thanë
përse Penelopa endte për të me duer të veta
petkun magjik të kthimit. 
Homeri i përngeshëm u kull kujtueshëm e tha:
Uliksi e Itaka pa grue  dy krena binjokë dhie
Me nji bri të thyem: punë e pakryeme. 


Ditë shiu në Merturin e Gurit


Bariu krah-thatë te ura e zjarmit lodhet
ndërmend 
për dhitë damtare përjashta:
në gotën e çveshun drite grihen syzit
e hardhiave nën gurë e unurë. 

Dhe tret ndër andrra të përhime:
mbi rrasat e gurit në Mertur
plasin sytë e sqepve grimë-grimë
nën dhambët e ujqve,
kokrra groshe e drithi në palaré. 

Gjeli këndoi në tra
e u zgjuen prej gacash ndër unë
pendlat  bletë e gretha bashkë:
mija zane plasën në trutë e bariut. 
Dhe u çue krejt dheu në kambë
me lata e topra edhe armë të vjetra
e u lëshuen ndër ujq. 

Mejti shiu në Merturin e Gurit
dhe dielli u ndejt në perëndim
me rreze të lodhuna
në mishin e ujqve mbi dhambët e majeve
kortarë-kortarë. 


Dimën

Flokët e borës ndër grykcat e lisave
e krahnjerri e i përjargun ndër degë. 
Syni kërkon flakën e fshehtë,
vjedulla strofullin
në gjijtë e rrajëve dhe kujton
ngrohtësinë e frymës
nën lëkurën e deles së bardhë. 

Iriqi me therra të nguluna nmish
digjet pa flakë
mbrenda katër ballnave të dheut. 



Gjarpni e grueja

Ajo mbramë harroi trupin e vet
zbuluet 
e në mëngjes e gjeti pikturë të varun
në murin e gjanë dhetë pashë:
e kqyri dhe e kqyri e u zhduk. 

Petkat e saj teren buzë detit
me këmishën e gjarpnit mbi gurë. 
Shtërpia tha se vjen prap, ajo,
Deri mbasdite. 

Mbasdite vonë, gjarpni i rrejtun
doli prej nëngurit
e iu zgërdhesh vetmisë ndërsy,
veshi këmishën e vjetër e shkoi
me fjetë. 


Bleta në veri

Kundër thanjes së Herodotit
si mbas të cilit andej Istrit
nuk gjallnuekëshin bletë.  
		Libri V, I

Doli agimi e avulli 
zbuloi trajta të ajthta
para derës së Veriut. 

Sytë e errët mbas një nate
pa gjumë
u prirën andej Istrit e panë
si me qenë në Jug
bletë përpara zgjonit me krahë ari
gati me u lëshue fluturim

kah rrezet për net të mungëta. 


Dështimi

Nuke çova zanin në kor
aty ku duhej: prej frike, turpi?
Atëherë, del jashtë!  Më tha mjeshtri. 
 Del jashtë!

Prej të mbramit rresht në fund
u shkëputa, spec prej vargut në tra,
e njeha shkallët nji nga nji
deri në fund,
nën dhé
me peshën e njiqind syve në krahë. 


Kona

Askush të mos pyesë për pritën e fshehtë
mes dy shkambijve!
Sendet në kohë i mbulon cipa e hollë
e avullit që ishte ujë mes dy shkambijve:
edhe kanga e humbi melodinë e vet,
Kona e vogël. 

Mos e sjell kryet andej
e le të bahet fshehësia
rreth i përkryem hekuri. 


Ndër mija trajta ideja

Prej dite në ditë nji tingull
treqind e gjashtëdhjetë herë,
prej zgjimi në zgjim

frymë mali npullaz
ose trumcaku lypës meli
në dritare. 


Nën hijen e sendeve

Nën hije ku sot mbasdite pushova
e këputa fije bari nmendim,
cicrrojnë bujqit e natës. 

Pranë votre ndigjoj plasje
bishtajzash
gjineshtre në parzëm. 



 Retë e oqeanit

Eci krahas me to
nëpër ditën e gjatë. 
Aty ku vete
asht skaji i kohës së matun
me rrahje zemre milionësh
në kërkim të nji emni. 

Retë me rrajë të thella në det
rriten e bahen lisa:
ndër grykcat e tyne fantazma
konkisdadorësh
vjelin pemë. 


Ai mal akulli ndan kohën


(Ai mal akulli kish nji emën,
nji emën tabú!)

Para se të mbylleshin sytë në gjumë,
pashë malin e akullt të bardhë
te kambët e mia. 
Erdhi era me diell dhe e shkrini
e aty nën hijen time doli nji bimë. 


Formulë mëngjie

Lejthia lejthia lejthia
njimijë mgjyra në këtë dhé
faqja e kuqe e grues së bardhë
me lythin e zi në mollëz
nuk më do nuk më do
e kaptë dhimba e kresë
le të vijë e të thotë:
ma largo ma largo!

Lejthia lejthia lejthia
andrrat e mia andrrat e mia
i lumi unë për ty
më le shteg me folë:

Peni i kuq në rremb
e liga larg trupit tand
shkëndija shkëndija në gurë
zemra i plastë sy-grizhës
shkëndija shkëndija nunur. 

Natë e vetima plastë
mbi malin e thatë
mbi andrrën e keqe!
Lejthia lejthia lejthia
e liga ndër leqe!



Dreni plak

Barijtë tradhtisht e lanë shkret bjeshkën
për ngrohësinë e vërrijeve. 
Dirgjen shtigjeve tue folë me za të naltë
punë grash e qeshin
me ujin e prronit zhgrehshëm tue u derdhë,
prej pusi në pus. 

Dreni plak çoi kryet prej dheut të djegun,
e vrejti gjethin e zverdhun. Mandej
shkoi e u kap me të bijtë për punë
drenushash. 

I thyem e la edhe ai bjeshkën e ndoqi
gazin e prronit teposhtë, shigjetë zjarmi
mërgues për vendet e vuta e bar dimni
që kurr nuk ka me e prekë!

Kur e vranë, barijtë i hapën qepallat
e i panë ndër bebza
shum drej tu pi currila uji. 


TË PABOTUEME 


Shkushullim 

Kush iu kujtue territ
që bie në luginë mbas fikjes së yjve
para agimit?
Shkatrruesi i vetes, nji krip-bardhë
e gjeti se koha e mungët
mes dritave
i hyn për palcë gurit
dhe ashtit njerëzor. 

Terrin mes dy dritave
se duron ylli që shkoqet,
as njeriu. 



Skulpturë me sy krype

Mjekër-pakrehun plak
dhe i shkujdesun me qafë të vjedhun
atleti

shikon përmes dy kokrra krype
në largësi
dhe hana as dielli su ndalën
nji timtë, dy tri mijë vjet,
në shtegun e prendimit
me i ndritë. 


Fije mëndafshi


Fije mëndafshi najër nxe
nga dielli i mbasditës
ndalen e rrijnë pezull
përmbi vetminë e dheut

mandej ulen e lodrojnë
ndër veti mashkull e femën
nëpër sende që ndryshe
nuk bien askurr në sy. 

Në muzg kur ulet era
pushojnë fjollza fjollza
bardh, mbi thepa drizash
krahas me lule. 



Djega e vjeshtës së dytë

Në lulimin e mbramë
drandofillja ndrroi bulzën
prej saj zbërthyen fletë vezake. 

Njomza në vjeshtë, e shkurtë,
rrezja e fikun në sy të ligshtë
nuk ishin sendegja të trishta!

Djega e lashtë, egoiste,
vesë mëngjesi ndër gjethe tzverdhuna
shkrihej me dyllin e tretun
dhe ulej ndër rranjë. 



Vrasja e poetit


Liria e fshehun mbas vargjeve
të poezisë
nuk ishte vetëm:
para tyne rrishin galuc roje
shpend mishngranës
me fytyrë njerëzore. 

E ti ishe për ta nji bletë
tue u rropatë kah drita në qelq,
andej kufijve të botës
njerëzore. 



Ishulli


Çdo hymje nishull u mbyll
spitali dyer hekuri u mbyll
e çmendorja për qen, pranë. 

Përmbas horizontit  heshtimi,
mes flokësh kaçurrela resh
zbardhen sy qeni
në suazën e veshëve lopata. 

Banorët e ishullit enden
shkushullueshëm
nëpër ishull sa nji qeth buke
në hartë
para qenit të sëmunë,
enden me vargoj qeni në dorë
dhe era u vjen djersë qeni. 


Nga Pleqnime më vete

Tha i urti:
çdonjeri  asht nji ngjyrë
e na hije në të
prej bardh deri nzi

Krymbi i mëndafshit


Fijet e bardha të mëndafshit ndahen prej zemrës së krymbit që vdiq vetëm në pallatin mbas malit. Asht koha e korrjeve: edhe ara xhveshet përpara dimnit plak e jo ma nusja para djalit të ri! Asht koha e pleqnimit më vete. 
Nuk janë caqet që përcaktojnë kohën, por mosha e njeriut të urtë! Rëmimi fillon me nji gjalm dy ngjyrash: bardh e zi. Dhe ankohet i urti: askush smë ndihu të shoh me kohë fillimin e sosjen e fijeve në gjalm e mbeta nën hijen e sendeve. Në vjeshtë kundrova besëlidhjen mes jetës e vdekjes prej punëvet të parëve mij që ruenin petkat e mira për mort dhe hynin në nji vorr brez mbas brezi:
Eshtna ndër eshtna ndër shtresa petkash të leshta!


Gjarpinjtë 


Gjarpinjtë u banë gur nën tokë për ti qindrue dimnit. Shqarthi fle në bigën e shkambit e gjallnon me dhjamë të vet si shumica e njerëzisë që nuk i ngre sytë për të këqyrë si retë e vërshojnë dritën e hanës për të pru terrin mbi ne. Asht koha e pleqnimit më vete. 
Edhe i urti rrëmbehet ndjesish apo nga frika? Ai ul kryet e thotë: e di se nuk jam vetëm, parandjenje, shpirt i lezëm si frika! Edhe kur lumi të ngrihet akull nën kambë, na do të qindrojmë aty te zanafilla. Zemra ma ndien se nuk do të jem një zog që rrah flatrat vetëm një verë!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Mal i rrexuem*

Ne oren gjashte tagimit
i qindronte aty shtrengates
Ne mjesdite u shkoq pylli
mollza e faqes, e ra ne lume

Ra dielli e ndriti dhene e ri
rraje te shkyeme, lisa te percame
e sosjen ne vetedijen time

Banoret e malit perballe pyeten:
vend i brishte, ku ti fshehim syte
ne ballin tand pa lisa?


*Nje poeti te sotem*

Rruga jote a e mire;
Parkat jane fytyrat ma te shemtueme
te miteve klasike. Ti nuk shkrove per to
por per rasa guri e balle njerezore
me rrudha shum e per dashunine

Vargjet tua jane per ti lexue ne heshtje
e jo para mikrofonit
si te cetes se poeteve tjere

zemra
ndonese nen shtate lekura
akull,

akull
ndonese nen shtate lekura.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

E kushdi, kush vjen ma 

............................................ pare!

Ngrija apo fryma e detit?

Mes nesh bie mjegulla dhe erret
nder sy qafza e kemishes
mbi parzmin veruer.
Mange te gjana u fryne me ajer
tue nga neper lume e zdathun n'uje
ne grohtesine e gushtit.

Kore e vonueme --- beli yt i holle,
mos u perplas per rrezet e diellit,
mos e ndal fjalen ne gjuhe, flori.

i vjedhun. Kokrrat e sheges s'e plasen
levoren, te hollueme si leter cigarje,
e prit nande muej me u skuqe ato
prej turpit. Mbas levores

mali mjedis.
E kushdi, kush vjen ma

............................................ pare!

E ne mos ardhsha, eja e me prit
sa te prita nje bore
te rrungaja ne mars.

Sille mandej faqen e librit,
e qenies sate grueje me zemer.
Ne mars ka me u ndale edhe koha
ne syzit e pacelun t'hardhise dhe kokrrat
e shiut, t'imtat e motit, ke me i nda
tue keqyre ne lume nese ban pune dore,
arno, sharno, nje ti- nje uji,
nje ti- nje uji, nje ti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Era1

*MARTIN CAMAJ (Biografi)*

Figura e Martin Camajt si studiues dhe shkrimtar zë një vend të shquar në kulturën kombëtare shqiptare. Ndonëse ai jetoi larg lexuesit të tij natyral dhe i munguan efektet e recepsionit, prapëseprapë letërsia e Camajt e përmban mjaft të gjallë bashkëbisedimin me lexuesin e tij shqiptar. Siç është shprehur edhe vetë, ai ka qenë i dashuruar me gjuhën shqipe dhe i shfrytëzoi në maksimum mundësitë e saj shprehëse.
Martin Camaj lindi në Temal të Dukagjinit më 21 korrik 1925. Ai mori edukatë klasike në Kolegjin Ksaverian të Shkodrës, të drejtuar nga etërit jezuitë. Mbas pak kohësh, për shkak të vendosjes së regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, Camaj do të arratiset nga vendi për në Jugosllavi, ku ia del të regjistrohet si student në Universitetin e Beogradit. Atje mësoi italianistikë, romanistikë, teori letërsie, gjuhë klasike dhe sllavistikë, një botë e re kjo për një intelektual si ai, të edukuar në Shkodër.
Largohet nga Jugosllavia në verën e vitit 1956. Shkon në Romë, ku studion sërish dhe doktorohet. Në Romë ndjek rrethet letrare të këtij qyteti, ku njihet edhe me autorët emigrantë nga vende të ndryshme lindore, rusë, rumunë dhe sidomos me poetë balltikë. Ishin të gjithë anëtarë të një PEN-klubi me qendër në Londër. Atje nën kujdesin e Koliqit bëhet kryeredaktor i revistës "Shejzat" (1957-1975) dhe studion së afërmi botën arbëreshe.
Më 1961 transferohet në Mynih (Gjermani), ku specializohet përfundimisht në gjuhësinë shqipe, duke mos u shkëputur nga letërsia. Camaj u bë profesor i gjuhës dhe i letërsisë shqiptare në Universitetin e Mynihut dhe mbeti atje gjithë jetën, deri sa vdiq, më 1992.
Kontakti me kulturat e ndryshme perëndimore, njohja e poezisë moderne të poetëve më të njohur botërorë (Camaj ishte njohës i shumë gjuhëve të huaja), ndikuan në formimin e tij kulturor, ndërsa vepra e tij, qoftë në prozë apo në poezi mbështetet tërësisht në gjuhën shqipe dhe si përmbajtje i ka rrënjët në kulturën shqiptare, sidomos në mitin e trashëguar. "Prandaj nuk është e rastit që Camaj zgjodhi për të banuar një vend të shkëlqyer, me atmosferë disi të paqme e të virgjër shtëpijake, si alpet e Bavarisë, që çdo çast i kujtonin malet e thepisura të vendlindjes, ku nuk mund të kthehej kurrë", shkruan studjuesi i njohur Robert Elsie.
STUDIMET
Në të njëjtën kohë Camaj është edhe një ndër albanologët më të shquar, kryesisht me punimet e tij mbi gjuhën shqipe, historinë dhe të sotmen e saj. Ndër studimet kryesore mund të përmenden: Meshari i Gjon Buzukut, Romë 1960; Tekst mësimor i gjuhës shqipe, Wiesbaden 1969; E folmja shqipe në provincën e Avelinos, Firence 1971; Gramatika shqipe, Wiesbaden 1984; si dhe antologjinë Këngë shqiptare, Düsseldorf 1974.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

